# Foredom Rotary tool holder



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone,

Is anyone aware of a clear plastic base for a Dremel or Foredom tool that is available or plans to make one? I am in the final stages of building my first guitar and would like to try to inlay a cut shell initial. I have seen the Lee Valley version for the Dremel, and I think I will purchase that one soon, but I think there may be more control with the Foredom, which I also own. This is one of those times when I wish I asked this a week a go. As always, THANKS FOR THE HELP.

BE WELL


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

It isn't clear, but have you checked out the precision router base at Stewmac and other places ? It might work for what you would like to do.



Gary


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 25, 2012)

Google "homemade Foredom router base" and search images. Lots of good pictures and ideas to make your own.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replys Marvin and Gary.

Gary, a friend has the StewMac holder that you speak about. He tells me that it is worth every penny he paid for it, but I may have a hard time seeing such a small area for the inlay.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Potowner1 said:


> Thanks for the replys Marvin and Gary.
> 
> Gary, a friend has the StewMac holder that you speak about. He tells me that it is worth every penny he paid for it, but I may have a hard time seeing such a small area for the inlay.


If you like the StewMac holder, consider removing the metal base and making your own out of Plexiglas/Lexan. It looks as if the upper posts are attached to the base with FL HD screws so this should be easily done. The clear base would give a better view of the work area, but you could also increase the opening to suit and the OD if needed to provide support.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You might try Pat Warner's website (he's Quillman here on our forum) and if he doesn't have one made he might make one for you to your specs.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rick,
I have the StewMac and have made a few jigs for it including an acrylic base plate from 0.093" thick sheet stock available at Home Depot. The StewMac, though, is not a plunge base and you might be better served by the versatile plunge Lee Valley unit if the price is acceptable. The attached photo shows a few of the items I made for the StewMac and my Dremel tool.
Regis


----------

